# What's happening behind the scenes?? after approval at adoption panel



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there can anyone tell me what will be happening behind the scenes even though we are not aware of it?  what i mean is - will our potential child's sw be looking at various profiles of couples and then contact our sw if relevant for a link?  i need to know something is happening!!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya

I asked our SW this question after approval and was told that basically our file would sit on a shelf and on the front would say who we were and what we're approved for ie 1 -2 children aged under 4 etc etc.  When a SW was family finding for a LO they would pull out the relevant files and work out the best match (if any). 
After we had been approved for 3 months our details were added to neighbouring LA databases.  I added our details to the national adoption register and also made our own flier (with our sw's consent) which I submitted to other authorities via email - Our DS came as a result of those fliers    

So yes things are going on behind the scene   

Best of luck and I hope your wait is a short one


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we were told that our LA had a meeting every fortnight where sw's talked over which children were waiting and which couples were waiting and tried to match them up...new adopters/new children flagged up and relevant sw's contacted if anything looked like a good match
i think they all do things differently..ask your SW!

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Our LA have 'linking meetings' for every child or sibling group.  The SW, family finder & recruitment team attend and all the couples that are approved for that age are looked at and the details of the ones matching closest are then given to LAC SW for her to work through and decide who she wants the cpr to go to.  After reading cpr the couple can arrange a meeting if they wish to find out more.

I have heard some agencies actually match you at panel before giving you the details so definately best to ask your SW and don't be afriad to stay in touch asking for updates.

OT x


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya thanks all.  we havent heard anything since we were approved on 17 Nov and i know there has been the holidays but that doesn't help us!!    i am going to phone next week if i havent heard before and ask whats happening and thanks for saying not to be afraid to contact them as i didnt want to nag them too much!  but hey we have left it long enough!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

in my experince nagging is essential with sw's..keeps you on their mnd!!!!

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree, nag away!  They are generally so busy and we were told by ours to keep on at them.

I'd say you want to hear from them once a month unless anything happens in between just to say hello if nothing else.

OT x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We were approved through a VA so went straight onto the adoption register, we also after a sibling group of 2-3, we found that once w were approved our SW worked flat out to get us the right match, but then thats how VA's make their money by getting childen placed.


----------

